# animal forest!?!



## PiNKKiTTY<33 (Dec 29, 2008)

okay so i just found out (nooby me) that on n64 there was a ''prototype'' version of animal crossing called animal forest. (2001) i heard because nintendo was making some othehr game like animal forest or something at that time they had to recall all the animal forest games. is that true? plz anwser. lol thankx :3

heres a pic:


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

its the japanese version. they were gonna make for N.A. but gc was announced by then


----------



## Pachein (Dec 29, 2008)

hey, i got this on a emulator on my PC, as well as a patch, as the game was only avaliable in Japan >.<


but with my tutorial, you can get it too if ya want.. lol


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 29, 2008)

I think everyone knows this. :\


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ yes


----------



## AC guy (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes i know it it was gonna be on the N64 but when the GCN was announced the cancelled and made it for GCN and called it Animal Crossing but... another reason that it was put for GCN was that the N64 had no internal clock in it so every time you play K.K. would ask you to set the time again and again then when Nintendo made the GCN it had an internal clock so they decided to put Animal Crossing for that and well that is how Animal Crossing for the GCN came to be hope i gave you the right information you needed. Here are some pictures of it.








Commercial here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjWsRIL2qvY&feature=channel


----------

